# "That is why", or "That is the reason for which"



## DerDrache

How would you translate a sentence in the format of "That is why I said that"

In English that's fine, but in French for instance, you say "C'est ça la raison pour laquelle...", or translated "That is the reason for which..."

In German, does "warum/wieso" suffice, or do you have to say "the reason for which"?


----------



## Jana337

Warum/wieso are words for a question - why?, for which reason?

In an affirmative sentence, you say "deswegen", "deshalb", "aus diesem Grund" and many others. Remember that the inverted word order applies, i.e. verb on the second place.

Deswegen habe ich es gesagt.

Jana


----------



## DerDrache

Haha, schnell Antwort. Aber, kannst mir du andere Beispiele geben? (andere Beispiele mit "deswegen", "deshalb", u.s.w)

Danke


----------



## Jana337

DerDrache said:
			
		

> Haha, eine schnelle Antwort (Remember: Die Antwort ist schnell. But: Das ist eine schnelle Antwort. An adjective in front of a noun has to have an ending) Aber, (ohne Komma) kannst mir du mir andere Beispiele geben? (andere Beispiele mit "deswegen", "deshalb", u.s.w)
> 
> Danke


Sie sind austauschbar (interchangeable).

Please translate:
I don't have time. That's why I won't give you any examples. (hint: present tense will do in the second part)
You want to learn German. That's why you should be active. (hint: I should - ich sollte)
I love German. That's why I visit this forum.



Jana


----------



## DerDrache

Ich habe keinen Zeit. Deswegen werde ich dir keine Beispiele geben.

Du willst Deutsch lernen. Deshalb sollst du activ sein.

Ich liebe Deutsch.  Aus diesem Grund besuche ich dieser Forum.

Eine schoenen Dank.


----------



## Jana337

DerDrache said:
			
		

> Ich habe keinen Zeit. Deswegen werde ich dir keine Beispiele geben.
> 
> Du willst Deutsch lernen. Deshalb sollst (solltest ist besser) du aktiv sein.
> 
> Ich liebe Deutsch.  Aus diesem Grund besuche ich dieses Forum.
> 
> Einen schoenen Dank.


 

Gern geschehen. 

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Es geht auch im Deutschen, dass wir "that is the reason why" sagen:

*Das ist der Grund, warum ...*


----------



## cyanista

Oder einfach *aus diesem Grund* (for this/that reason).


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Es geht auch im Deutschen, dass wir "that is the reason why" sagen:
> 
> *Das ist der Grund, warum ...*


Bist Du Dir sicher, dass es kein Anglizismus ist? 

Jana


----------



## Lykurg

Für mich ist es einer.


----------



## dekdek

What about the word - *darum.*
Don't you use it for these kind of sentences of a reason and an affect?


----------



## gaer

dekdek said:
			
		

> What about the word - *darum.*
> Don't you use it for these kind of sentences of a reason and an affect?


Dekdek,

"Darum" is the first word I thought of, but it may be very informal or not quite correct, since it was not mentioned.

Darum habe ich das Wort "Darum" nicht sofort empfohlen. 

Gaer


----------



## Jana337

dekdek said:
			
		

> What about the word - *darum.*
> Don't you use it for these kind of sentences of a reason and an affect?


What do you mean? Could you give an example of a sentence like that? Can be in English. 
To me, all of the above are words for cause -> result sentences.

Jana


----------



## dekdek

Yup, I meant to the same thing Gaer thought of.
So maybe you usually use it with a question?
"Warum hast du den Apfel gegessen? , Darum hatte ich hunger."


----------



## Jana337

dekdek said:
			
		

> Yup, I meant to the same thing Gaer thought of.
> So maybe you usually use it with a question?
> "Warum hast du den Apfel gegessen? , Darum hatte ich Hunger."


No. 

You said:
Why did you eat the apple? -- That's why I was hungry.
Correct:
Warum hast du den Apfel gegessen? -- Weil ich Hunger hatte.

Ich hatte Hunger und darum/deswegen/deshalb/... habe ich den Apfel gegessen.

Jana


----------



## dekdek

Alles klar.
Danke


----------



## gaer

dekdek said:
			
		

> Yup, I meant to the same thing Gaer thought of.
> So maybe you usually use it with a question?
> "Warum hast du den Apfel gegessen? , Darum hatte ich hunger."


 I think you are on the wrong track.

Why did you eat the apple?
 That's why I was hungry.  

That's wrong. Do you see why? It does not work in either English or German.

I haven't eaten all day.
*That's why* I am so hungry!  

Now you can use the suggestions others have given you!

Do you see it? 

Gaer



			
				Jana337 said:
			
		

> No.
> 
> You said:
> Why did you eat the apple? -- That's why I was hungry.
> Correct:
> Warum hast du den Apfel gegessen? -- Weil ich Hunger hatte.
> 
> Ich hatte Hunger und darum/deswegen/deshalb/... habe ich den Apfel gegessen.
> 
> Jana


 We crossed, Jana. I was explaining the same thing!

Gaer


----------



## dekdek

Don't worry, you're both the greatest and I have many questions to you both.
So hey, there's no need to struggle!


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> Darum habe ich das Wort "Darum" nicht sofort empfehlt.


 
Just a tiny mistake, Gaer. 

Ich halte es für keinen Anglizismus. Kann man das überhaupt irgendwie bestätigen?


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Just a tiny mistake, Gaer.
> 
> Ich halte es für keinen Anglizismus. Kann man das überhaupt irgendwie bestätigen?


YIKES. Empfohlen, right?  

Now I'm not even sure. I changed it, but I may have changed it incorrectly. Oh well, back, to English. 

Gaer


----------



## dekdek

Now you confused me too.
From what I've seen so far when you used habe .. + verb, the verb was on its' basic form. Ermm hallo? How come?


----------



## elroy

dekdek said:
			
		

> Now you confused me too.
> From what I've seen so far when you used habe .. + verb, the verb was on its' basic form. Ermm hallo? How come?


"Empfohlen" is correct.  The verb "empfehlen" is irregular/strong.

As for "das ist der Grund, warum...," I have also been told it is an Anglicism.  Höchstens würde ich "Das ist der Grund, *weswegen*..." sagen.


----------



## gaer

elroy said:
			
		

> "Empfohlen" is correct. The verb "empfehlen" is irregular/strong.


Exactly. Empfehlen, empfahlen, empfohlen. 

We should warn all members to innoculate themselves against my use of German. 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> Exactly. Empfehlen, empfahlen (again, I guess you knew that, but it can still confuse people ), empfohlen.
> 
> We should warn all members to innoculate themselves against my use of German.


 
No need to restrain yourself from writing German. To err is human. By the way, we are going off-topic.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> No need to restrain yourself from writing German. To err is human. By the way, we are going off-topic.


*Darum* habe ich fast nichts geschrieben. 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> *Darum* habe ich fast nichts geschrieben.
> 
> Gaer


 
Und auch hier würde es mich nicht stören, "das ist der Grund, warum" zu sehen. Im Gegenteil, ich würde es vielleicht sogar selbst benutzen.

Dieses "das ist der Grund, warum" hatte ich bisher nie als Anglizismus angesehen, sondern eher für eine formellere und verbosere Art des "darum" gehalten.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Und auch hier würde es mich nicht stören, "das ist der Grund, warum" zu sehen. Im Gegenteil, ich würde es vielleicht sogar selbst benutzen.
> 
> Dieses "das ist der Grund, warum" hatte ich bisher nie als Anglizismus angesehen, sondern eher für eine formellere und verbosere Art des "darum" gehalten.


Here are the choices I would make:

Auf diesem Grund… (but I would pick this for emphasis, and I'm going to give you my usual disclaimer: what I pick may or may not be good.)

Darum… (I like this because it is simple, and it is easy for me to think of immediately.)

Das ist der Grund, warum… sounds fine to me when I see it, but I can give no opinion about whether it comes from English, or if so, when.

A very quick check seems to show that "deshalb" is the most common though, followed by "deswegen". I'm sure there are all sorts of nuances and "extenuating circumstances", but I think if I had time to think and had to choose just one word, without stress, I'd pick "deshalb". 

Gaer


----------

